# 97 Maxima starting problems...



## Tyler23 (Sep 28, 2004)

I have a '97 Maxima SE with 115k miles. I had starting problems for a week or so (it would turn but not start) until finally it didn't start and a jump didn't get it going. Took it in and had a new starter put in. The first time the mechanic tried starting it, it didn't fire so he tried to repeat it, but it started every time after that so he wasn't able to diagnose it.

That was two weeks ago. Since then, it hasn't started right away a few times and I can tell that it's not like it used to be. Even the times where it starts fairly quickly, it still takes a split second longer than before. So this morning it took me four tries to get it going and when I did, the "Service Engine" light came on. I'm taking it in today and hoping the light stays on so they can see what it's saying.

I saw on another thread about how '97's have ingition coil issues. Could that be a culprit here? Or how about spark plugs? The guy I spoke to this morning where I am taking it today (not the dealership), said that since it seems to have more problems in the morning (usually) it could be one of the sensors. Bottom line is: I don't know what the issue could be so I'm flying blind here. Does anyone have any ideas?

Also, please keep in mind that I'm no mechanic, so I'm just hoping to get an idea of what I'm looking at before going in rather than actually working on the car myself.  Anyway, thanks for any feedback.

Tyler


----------



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

well, it is probably one of the sensors, like the coolant temps sensor or something that has to do with your ignition system (crank angle sensor). The good thing is that a good mechanic with the right diagnostic equipment (obdII code reader) should be able to find out what's wrong without even lifting the hood. Even if your check engine light goes off, it will still have registered a fault code that the computer will store until it is cleared.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I've seen this happening recently on several cars. one of my friends had this problem on his A32 and it turned out to be the crank position sensors were covered in tiny metal bits and weren't getting a good reading. dealership will simply say they're abd and they need replaced, but my friend just wiped the stuff off of them and stuck them back in... problem solved.

it's something to take a look at.. if the engine is cranking over and not firing, it could be this.


----------



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

After reading this post last night, I looked in my maxima service manual and read that there is a way to get the computer to tell you trouble codes through the check engine light. I bet the process has been discussed on here, it is not that complicated, but I don't have time to go over it now.


----------

